# Türverriegelungen



## MRT (5 März 2006)

Hallo!

Kennt von euch jemand Firmen, die solche Türverriegelungen hertsellen, damit Gefahrenbereiche erst nach Stillstand der Motoren oder ähnliches betreten werden kann?

Und hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den dingern?


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 März 2006)

Hallo,
wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich morgen auf der Arbeit mal nachschauen, welcher Hersteller, zu den Erfahrung mit den Dingern:zusammen mit den Pilz Sicherheitssystem eine kleine Katastrophe, manchmal hilft nur alles ausschalten, und danach wieder einschalten, denn sonst laßen sich die Pilz-Dinger nicht zurücksetzen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2006)

Wir haben sollche Teile auch schon mal eingesetzt. Den Hersteller hab ich vergessen. Die Dinger wurden über einen Magneten entriegelt. 

Siemens, Bernstein und Schmersam fallen mir jetzt als Lieferanten ein.
Näheres kann ich dir auch erst morgen sagen.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## andre (6 März 2006)

Hallo,
wir verwenden dafür immer Produkte von SCHMERSAL.
http://www.schmersal.com/cms1/opencms/html/de/products/index.html

Gruß Andre


----------



## capri-fan (6 März 2006)

Hallo,
wir verwenden die Teile von Siemens. Z.B. 3SE 3750-3XX00 plus 
Betätiger 3SX 3252 oder 3SX 3253


MfG
Dierk


----------



## TimoS (6 März 2006)

Wir setzen auch immer oben genannte Hersteller ein, Euchner macht so was auch noch. Ich mach dann immer eine Anmeldestelle an den Zugang mit nem Knebel und ner LED. So kann sich der Bediener anmelden und ich in Ruhe  die Anlage in einen sicheren Zustand fahren. Somit gibt es anschliessend auch keine Probleme beim wieder in Betrieb setzen.


----------



## _Thomas_ (6 März 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben mehrere Typen im Einsatz, u.a. Möller, Schmersal, Telemechanic, alles 24V Typen. Die Teile von Möller werden im Betreib sehr warm. Die von Schmersal sind praktisch lassen sich schnell montieren haben allerdings Schneidkontakte, d.h. Probleme treten zu dem Zeitpunkt auf wenn einer der Schalter defekt ist (ziemliche Fummelei). Bei den Tele wird bei großer Wärme die Kunststofführung brüchig, ansonsten mit Alu-Gehäuse fast unverwüstlich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MRT (6 März 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten!!! Werd mir mal alle durchsehen! 

Für unseren Anwendungsfall suchen wir eine Türrverriegelung die sich von 0 bis 90° nach dreht, also wenn sie auf Null steht das die Türe verriegelt ist und dann bei 90° aufgeht!!


----------



## lefrog (6 März 2006)

Hallo!

Auch wenns nicht ganz zum Thema passt, so habe ich eine kleine Frage zu dem generellen Verriegeln von Schutztüren...

In wie weit kann es problematisch werden, wenn jemand in der Anlage ist und ein zweiter die Türe schließt und dann den Prozess startet? Genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich bisher immer auf eine Verriegelung verzichtet und immer eine Schutztürverriegelung mit Fluchtmöglichkeit eingebaut...

Wie währen in einem solchen Schadensfall die Regelungen? Oder geht man davon aus das sowas nicht passieren kann? Oder dann noch zusätzlich eine Anwesenheitskontrolle im Gefahrenbereich (Schaltmatten, Laserscanner??)

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## TimoS (6 März 2006)

Muss wohl von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden. Wäre aber möglich eine Anmeldung mittels Schlüsselschalter zu realisieren, der Schlüssel müsste dann eben vom Bediener abgezogen werden, so das kein wiederinbetriebsetzen mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2006)

Hallo Tobias.



			
				lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> In wie weit kann es problematisch werden, wenn jemand in der Anlage ist und ein zweiter die Türe schließt und dann den Prozess startet?


 
Derjenige, der die Türe schliesst und die Anlage startet trägt die volle Verantwortung. Der Errichter der Anlage hat jedoch im Vorfeld Sorge dafür zu tragen, dass dem Bediener ein vollkommener Überblick über den Schutzbereich möglich ist (frei nach "Onkel Dagobert"). Das kann im einfachsten Falle eine 100%-ige Sichtkontrolle sein, event. auch über Spiegel. Zum anderen kann im letzten Winkel des Schutzkäfigs ein Quittiertaster angebracht werden, der betätigt werden muss bevor die Anlage verlassen wird. Lichtschutzgitter, Trittmatten und ähnliches sind weitere Möglichkeiten, um Anwesende zu schützen. Einen Schutztürschalter mit Panikfunktion (von innen mechanisch zu öffnen) würde ich eigentlich immer bevorzugen. Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich mich von meinem bevorzugten Hersteller von Sicherheitstechnik beraten lassen (Hallo Herr L.). Es gibt aber auch Anwendungen bei denen selbst erfahrene Experten der Maschinensicherheit nicht ohne die Anwesenheit und Zustimmung der BG entscheiden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

